# The surprisingly un-roomy Easton Elite Recurve Backpack



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I just bought the Easton Elite Recurve Backpack to replace my Aurora (which is the same pack design as the previous Easton recurve back pack). Easton says new Elite pack will lug 55 pounds of gear comfortably thanks to the internal pack frame and large padded waist belt. But good luck getting 55 pounds of gear in there.

My Aurora recurve backpack is literally falling apart at the seams because of inferior nylong and substandard stitch width. (The nylon the pack is made of seems like heavy Cordura nylon, but is actually made of thin, flat yards - perhaps t-shirt weight - backed with a plastic coating that makes the cloth seem thicker and stronger than it is. The plastic coating is now peeling off in the interior of the pack.) However, the roomy Aurora pack has been great up until now. The Easton, with its waist belt, internal frame, quality construction and 55 pound load rating seemed like the best choice, but I have to say it does not hold nearly as much as the Aurora.

The photos on the Easton’s site are either distorted or a different version of the pack than sold.

http://www.eastonarchery.com/blog/recurve-pack

Here is the marketing photo:









Here are photos of the old and new packs. The tube in the Easton pack is extended to 34 inches. I put a 25 riser and medium limbs in the limb/riser insert, and my scope in the main body of the pack for reference. The tripod is my Bogen 3021 (I don't have a tiny travel tripod.)




























The construction is nice, though the cloth on the shoulder straps is a bit abrasive.

Easton says you can fit everything you need for a competition in this bag. True, but only if you don’t pack other things, like extra food, water, clothes for changing weather, etc. The pack also lacks any external pockets other than a single small, flat pocket that is near your head - this makes the bag ok to use once you find room to lay it flat and unroll the compartments, but not so great if you want to access travel supplies such as clothes or water while getting to or from the range.

The compression straps don't do much for the pack because the side walls are foam padded and don't compress well, the compression straps are mostly to secure the tripod against the pack. Because the pack is largely one big, tall compartment (the thin, roll out accessory pockets are useful, but don't handle bulk well), I think it needs internal tie downs or another scheme for securing items to allow you to better use the space without items sliding down when the pack is shouldered. Needs some external pockets for traveling. Could use a bit more internal room, perhaps more width.

So, great construction and load bearing suspension, but, for me, a disappointing lack of usable room or utility compartments for traveling. However, it may be just the right size and design for many archers.


----------



## ssxd (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought this pack about a month ago. I'm new to the sport (and to the board - hi!) and this is my first equipment pack, bought together with my first bow. I didn't have anything to compare it against, so it was interesting to read about how it stacked up against your previous pack.

I live in the middle of Tokyo, so the fact that I would mainly be carrying this on trains / subways and by bike is what ultimately made the decision for me. I'm not sure how your previous pack would be on my back during a bike ride across town to the nearest range. I definitely agree, however, that the actual compartment isn't as spacious as I would like and the frame gives the whole thing an unusual shape. I don't have a tripod or scope at this point, but I imagine the inside will be quite full if I add those in the future.

Overall I'm pretty happy with how the pack works for my situation, but if I was primarily traveling by car I would probably be feeling more negative about it.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

ssxd said:


> I bought this pack about a month ago. I'm new to the sport (and to the board - hi!) and this is my first equipment pack, bought together with my first bow. I didn't have anything to compare it against, so it was interesting to read about how it stacked up against your previous pack.
> 
> I live in the middle of Tokyo, so the fact that I would mainly be carrying this on trains / subways and by bike is what ultimately made the decision for me. I'm not sure how your previous pack would be on my back during a bike ride across town to the nearest range. I definitely agree, however, that the actual compartment isn't as spacious as I would like and the frame gives the whole thing an unusual shape. I don't have a tripod or scope at this point, but I imagine the inside will be quite full if I add those in the future.
> 
> Overall I'm pretty happy with how the pack works for my situation, but if I was primarily traveling by car I would probably be feeling more negative about it.


If you aren't hauling as much stuff to the range as I usually do, I'd think it could be a very good choice for bike and train commuting. It is the only archery backpack with an internal frame and full waist belt. But, yes, the internal dimensions are smaller than I would like, and the dimensions awkwardly shaped. The front panel of pack is only about 12.5” wide at the top and 10.5” at the bottom - the pack tapers top to bottom in both width and depth. The depth from about 7.5” at the top to 6” at the bottom (and is 6” throughout much of the pack due to the bulk of the internal frame.) Also, the front panel that has the fold out compartments is **flat**, so when you load up the compartments, then fold them and close the panel there is no room in the front panel to hold that stuff, instead it has to push into the main compartment, the compartment you just filled with stuff - unlike my standard carry on roller bag suitcase, which has depth in the front panel for the suit bag rather than pushing the suit bag into the body of the suitcase. Plus, having the tripod on the back of the pack means the tripod pushes heavily down on all of your stuff, including the sight stashed in the sight pocket of the front panel - delicate stuff shouldn't have hard, heavy stuff pushing down on it.

I haven't figured out how I'm going to pack this thing, but I think I'm going to ditch the bulky riser/limb bag since I don't shoot a 27" riser nor long limbs and just go with limb sleeves and a fleece bag for my risers. Not sure how I'm going to fit quiver, scope, layers of clothing for the variable SF weather, water, clipboard, spares, etc. yet. But it might all fit 

Here they are next to each other from the front. The Easton is a little taller, but much narrower and shallower, especially with the internal frame taking up space. The Easton looks bigger from the front, but the usable space is smaller for the reasons I've noted earlier.


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

I also have this backpack. I originally started with the Hoyt Recurve backpack, very roomy but really bad quality. Then I moved to the Fivics Co Star backpack, I like the compact size but it was too small to carry everything. Finally, I'm using the Easton Elite Recurve backpack.

Pros:
The internal frame and waist strap are fantastic. I can load all of my equipment, including my quiver and most of the weight is held on my waist. I'm not hunched over and there is almost no effort to carry my backpack.
Everything seems to be well made, there are no loose threads and it doesn't look like it's ready to fall apart (I'm looking at you Hoyt Recurve backpack).
Comes with rain cover, the Hoyt did but the Fivics did not.

Cons:
Very expensive, compared to similar backpacks.
Very poor organization pockets. If it wasn't for my Fivics Equipment Case from my Co Star backpack, I would have returned the Easton.

Overall, it works for me and that is why I still use it. There are things it needs to improve but for now, I feel that the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

ClanLee said:


> Everything seems to be well made, there are no loose threads and it doesn't look like it's ready to fall apart (I'm looking at you Hoyt Recurve backpack).


Ah, yes, it was the old Hoyt, not the Easton, that was the re-badged Aurora - I conflated Hoyt and Easton in my OP.









Those extra two compartments tacked on to the main compartment on the Aurora and the Hoyt really make a difference in both capacity and organization, but I do also see that that design isn't compatible with a tripod pocket on the back of the pack. :dontknow:

I think that for now I'm going to take advantage of one of the quirks of the Easton Elite pack, which is that the arrow tube port zips shut and put the arrow tube in the tripod pocket. Eventually I think I'll make side pockets for the tube so I can mount it externally and still use the tripod pocket.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Or you can get a smaller tripod!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

dchan said:


> Or you can get a smaller tripod!


Oh, I will someday, but I just plunked down $150 on an archery backpack... :embara:

I am considering an eventual purchase of a travel tripod for photography, one that could also work for archery such as one of the compact MeFOTO tripods...

However, a tripod isn't really the issue at the moment, so using the arrow tube in the tripod holder may work for now. What is the issue is how much stuff I like to carry - much of it is due to the variable San Francisco weather that behooves me to always have extra layers with me, even if it is a nice day out. And I want room to throw in rain gear, and towels to dry off gear, and plastic bags to keep wet towels away from gear, etc. Heck, with the Aurora I even managed to throw in a large pair of rain boots (they fit, but the load also stretched the limits of the inferior nylon construction of the bag). Speaking of rain, the nice rain hood isn't going to work with my schemes to use the arrow tube externally :dontknow:


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Argh, dang it, I just plunked down cash to get one! I am this close to just buying a long rifle drag-bag with back pack straps and be done with making things fit... The rifle bag may not be specifically set up for archery, but it does have good room and pop-out pockets...


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

calbowdude said:


> Argh, dang it, I just plunked down cash to get one! I am this close to just buying a long rifle drag-bag with back pack straps and be done with making things fit... The rifle bag may not be specifically set up for archery, but it does have good room and pop-out pockets...


Well, it really is the only bag in its class. The internal frame and suspension belt are the best out there. I think this is one of those everybody has to decide for themselves things. :dontknow:


----------



## ssxd (Apr 15, 2015)

Warbow said:


> Well, it really is the only bag in its class. The internal frame and suspension belt are the best out there. I think this is one of those everybody has to decide for themselves things. :dontknow:


Yes, definitely. I want to reiterate that it is working very well for my situation and I'm happy with the choice. I still have space available inside for a small amount of clothes or similar, even with my quiver (larger Hoyt) and I'm pretty sure I'll be able to fit scope and tripod when the time comes (though I will hopefully be able to avoid crowded trains...).


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok, the UPS driver just dropped it off, and I have ported everything over. I was able to get my entire recurve set up into the bag, but I was a bit creative with the organization. 

My "entire set up" includes: riser, 1 pair limbs, badlands quiver, accessory bag which holds my sight/string/stringer/plunger and wrench, sunscreen, athletic tape, big fivics bowstand, chestguard, tab, armguard. Everything fits, and is snugly packed in there. I feel like Gary Sinise in Apollo 13: "it's all about the sequencing."

I did not put anything into the front tripod "pouch" so potentially there is more room there, for say, a tripod lol.

Now, once secured down and worn, it is really comfortable. Like walking around a field course comfortable. The stiff frame and hip belt really take the load off the shoulders and back. 

I would love a couple of side accessory/water bottle pockets, but I will live without for now. I may hit up one of my seamstress friends and see about an auxiliary pocket.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe something like this for a water bottle.

http://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Research-Water-Bottle-Tote/dp/B00B2MJG1Y


----------



## jaredjms (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm happy with mine, though I do wish it was just a little bigger too. I can fit all the important stuff plus spare parts boxes, tools, quiver etc. I do think I would have trouble fitting 2bows as easton claims unless I get rid of the spare part boxes. Although I probably wouldn't tell a friend to do it I even flew with my bow packed in it a few weeks ago. I put the arrow tube and stab in my suitcase, packed it nicely, and everything made the trip in one piece. I figured with the frame protecting the underside and a few towels on top I would be safe. It was SO much nicer than lugging my giant SKB around. I don't know airline policy well but I would have to think any damage would not be covered as it's not airline approved.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

*Space*
Now that I've taken the bag to the range I can say for certain that it is functionally smaller than I'd like. With a student BB (rig a single riser, single set of limbs), scope, minimal tools (imperial and metric hex, Leatherman, locator nock pliers, nock twister), range supplies (extra nocks, super rests, limb gauges, dental floss, spare tab, spare finger sling, spare string), quiver with bow square, arm guard, chest guard, two extra layers for warmth, food, small camera, arrows, and misc. the bag is like a Tetris game. I put the arrow tube in the tripod pocket for more room in the bag - there is no way I could take the additional full FITA rig rods, V-Bar and sight along with a scope, tripod and my usual range goodies with me in the bag.

*Design*
There is no question that the bag is well constructed. I don't think I've ever seen a more attractive bag, or one with better brand integration, from the contrasting orange stitching, subtly printed "Easton" liner cloth and Easton logo silk screened on the black rain cover to the richly embroidered "Easton" on the side of the bag. This is a great looking bag. But the organization is lacking. I used an Aurora organizer with small pockets - one I bought for my Aurora bag but never needed because that bag was well organized and had plenty of small pockets as well as roomy larger ones. Were it not for that Aurora organizer, it would have been an even bigger mess. The built in fold out organizer, while not completely useless, is close to it because the lid of the bag doesn't have space of its own and the organizing compartments don't take into account the asymmetrical depth of the bag. Also, the bag opens like a roll on suitcase, so it has to lie flat - exposing the whole jumble of gear at once, also like a suite case, but without the tie downs. You cannot use this bag from the side on a shelf (as is needed at some indoor ranges) or hanging from a peg, something you can do with my Aurora and with the Legend packs.

*Ergonomics*
Also, the internal frame doesn't fit me quite right and it comes with no instructions on fitment. I also don't think that there is likely to be very many, if any, brick and mortar archery vendors selling this bag who are qualified to adjust an internal frame bag. Plus, the shoulder straps do lie flush when the chest strap is used, instead they lie with the outside edges up off your chest making for poor weight distribution, a problem I did not have with the squishier, less technical Aurora shoulder straps (or my long frameless North Face day pack, for that matter).

For all of its looks and polish, the Hoyt Elite Recurve Backpack seems like a beta product to me, one that wasn't actually tested with archers who use archery backpacks.


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

Here's the instructions I used to get the bag to fit well. It seems to fit me very well using this method. It seems counter-intuitive but it really works, getting the load off your shoulders and onto your hips.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

ClanLee said:


> Here's the instructions I used to get the bag to fit well. It seems to fit me very well using this method. It seems counter-intuitive but it really works, getting the load off your shoulders and onto your hips.


Cool. Thanks for the link. I did use the load lifters on my own to get a better fit, but I still need to adjust the internal frame shape. Even at 5'9" the pack is nearly, if not too short for me. I'm a bit surprised by the advice given in the video. Looking at the last shot of the woman, the load lifters seem set way too high for her torso length. :dontknow:









Load lifters are supposed to lift some of the load off the shoulder straps, not create an air gap. You can see in the video still that the *shoulder straps* are off her shoulders a 45 degree angle, rather than merely the *load lifters*, pulling with load lifting tension on the shoulder straps.









http://www.alpsmountaineering.com/alps/internal_pack_fitting



> Step 3: Load Lifters
> 
> Load-lifter straps are located just below the tops of your shoulders (near your collarbones) and should angle back toward the pack body at a 45° angle.
> Gently snug the load-lifter straps to pull weight off your shoulders. (*Overtightening the load lifters will cause a gap to form between your shoulders and the shoulder straps.*)


http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/backpacks-adjusting-fit.html

I'm thinking that Easton video should really start with how to tell if the pack is a viable size for you in the first place:

http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/backpacks-torso-hip-size.html

But since they only make one size, I guess they decided to skip that part. This video seems like another half thought through aspect of the Easton Elite Recurve Backpack. Another thing that should have been double checked and corrected before being made public :embara:


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinda sounds like you want to take a couple days of luggage with you to the range.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Dacer said:


> Kinda sounds like you want to take a couple days of luggage with you to the range.


Could be 

If I didn't already know it was totally possible with the less than sturdy Auora pack, I might question it, too. But it is. 

A few things, though: public outdoor range. So water is a good thing to bring. And some calories if I'm going to be there the entire morning. And it is San Francisco, so layers are kind of a must - the overcast/fog and wind vs. calm and sunny can change the temperature quickly. I also bring a trash bag and some disposable gloves to pick up trash at the range (I'll put the gloves in the *must* category - you do not want to know some of the stuff I've cleaned up... :-0 ) The only thing that is really a luxury is the small camera. The single riser, limbs, scope, arrows, quiver, a few back up parts and some range tools for me and to help club members are rather standard. I'm not really bringing that much. No serving tool. No separate screw drivers other than those in the Leatherman. No stripper, fletch glue, hot melt, lighter. No spare points. No quick disconnect. No V-Bar. No long rod. No side rods. No extension. No sight. No padded 3D quiver belt. Heck, I didn't even bring a scorecard clipboard, my arrow puller or my range whistle. :embara: 

People regularly bring a lot of stuff without actually thinking about how long the list of stuff they regularly bring with them is. It adds up if you do.

So, what is the complete list of things you bring to the range (including stuff you might leave in your car, but access if you need)? And do you think the Easton Elite Recurve Pack would fit your needs? I have not doubt that it will fit the needs of some archers fairly well. Perhaps you are one of them. Someone the right size, with the right amount of gear, and who has extra organizers or likes the organizers built into the bag, and has plenty of space to unpack and repack the bag on a flat surface. So far, AFIK, nobody has called the bag roomy.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Last time I went to my public range, I had two complete olympic recurve setups, my quivers, more than 3 dozen arrows, and a small 60" longbow. But I was also packing for 2 people.

Hoyt formula backpack. Sometimes the gray version they had before that.


----------

